# about logmein.com



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone successfully used logmein? I'm considering getting the service as it's supposed to let you log into a home computer remotely. Thanks for any info!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, we use it all the time for all of our clients. The free service is superb so there is no real risk in giving it a try, in fact with each computer you add you get 14 days trial of the pro version.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

thecork said:


> Yes, we use it all the time for all of our clients. The free service is superb so there is no real risk in giving it a try, in fact with each computer you add you get 14 days trial of the pro version.


Log me in is fantastic and just make sure you click on the free version after your 14 days- you have to look for it as it is in small print near the bottom and you almost think you need to input credit card information if you do not look hard enough for the small listing that says continue with free service.


I used logmein successfully last year to my work computer in the US for a full month when I was in Morocco last year! 

I love it and highly suggest it!


----------



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

so Etisalat doesn't block it? Have you used Skype via your home computer (the one you access in the US?


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Consider teamviewer as a competitor.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

tylermore said:


> so Etisalat doesn't block it? Have you used Skype via your home computer (the one you access in the US?


Nope, not blocked...yes you could use Skype like this, but of course there are other easier ways to do that but are not allowed to be mentioned. Team viewer is also a great product, but having used both logmein is bar far the better product IMO.


----------



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to access both Netflix and Skype. Sounds good, and thanks all.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like you're after a VPN or proxy service.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

mavzor said:


> Sounds like you're after a VPN or proxy service.


That's what I was getting at but discussion of such things is not allowed on here...

Skype will work using logmein but you won't be able to use netflix, audio & video don't work over remote connections, especially not over the internet. For that you will need as mentioned above.


----------



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

thecork said:


> That's what I was getting at but discussion of such things is not allowed on here...
> 
> Skype will work using logmein but you won't be able to use netflix, audio & video don't work over remote connections, especially not over the internet. For that you will need as mentioned above.


* Thanks all, for the great info. One more question, if someone can try it out; can you log on to MSNBC's website and watch podcasts or is that blocked/unavailable? Thanks!*


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

tylermore said:


> Thanks all, for the great info. One more question, if someone can try it out; can you log on to MSNBC's website and watch podcasts or is that blocked/unavailable? Thanks!


True Liberal  Keith O is on Current TV my friend...


----------



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

*MSNBC in Abu Dhabi*



Richdufai said:


> True Liberal  Keith O is on Current TV my friend...


Does the cable tv selections include MSNBC in Abu Dhabi?


----------

